# Wipes Wipes Wipes I Hate Wipes..



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

More and more I encounter those so called disposable wipes in my main sewer jobs that I dont know if I should be mad or glad... I'd rather deal with roots any day than a pipe full of wipes...seems the wipes ball up on my cutting tool about the size of a softball ..I'm not talking a few wipes here I'm talking massive amouts of wipes...I can hardly pull the line out its so tight....and I cant get them out of the cleanout...Last job I had the K1500 out 35' and it was stuck tighter than the dickens for about 5mins..It was really stuck bad..I had to put in about a gallon of dawn dish soap to free it up enough to back it out only to find a wipe ball so big and bound up that I could hardly get it out of the clean out..I was sticking my hands inside the soil pipe trying to remove enough of the wipe ball layer by layer for it to fit thru the clean out...Anyway I hate wipes! Imagine the problems these are giving to the local sewage districts...


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

People who have health issues which cause them to go through tons of wipes like that really ought to consider having a bidet or toilet seat bidet installed.

You're right, though I don't do much drain cleaning myself, I do auger a bunch of toilets. I once yanked a poorly set toilet right off the floor while trying to remove my auger. Like you say, big, giant ball of wipes....:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Magic Touch III said:


> More and more I encounter those so called disposable wipes in my main sewer jobs that I dont know if I should be mad or glad... I'd rather deal with roots any day than a pipe full of wipes...seems the wipes ball up on my cutting tool about the size of a softball ..I'm not talking a few wipes here I'm talking massive amouts of wipes...I can hardly pull the line out its so tight....and I cant get them out of the cleanout...Last job I had the K1500 out 35' and it was stuck tighter than the dickens for about 5mins..It was really stuck bad..I had to put in about a gallon of dawn dish soap to free it up enough to back it out only to find a wipe ball so big and bound up that I could hardly get it out of the clean out..I was sticking my hands inside the soil pipe trying to remove enough of the wipe ball layer by layer for it to fit thru the clean out...Anyway I hate wipes! Imagine the problems these are giving to the local sewage districts...


 



Whenever I have something on my cable that is stuck on or wound up, (ie: hair, dental floss, wax, hard turds, etc) I get out the ole turbo torch and flame it off.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Be thankful for the work, although it is a PITA. We should install more bidets, it would help the customer and sales.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

When I encounter wipes. I will Make several passes. I do this to keep the cutter free and to avoid getting hung up. The last job I did with wipes. I made 23 passes. I would go in about 25 feet. Run in reverse for a few seconds. When I could fill that the cable end was getting full. I just pulled out. Clean the wipes off and went back at it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Be thankful for the work...


Ditto


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Whenever I have something on my cable that is stuck on or wound up, (ie: hair, dental floss, wax, hard turds, etc) I get out the ole turbo torch and flame it off.


Man, that gotta smell like roses. 

Be careful not to get it too hot. Take the temper out of the ole cable. :yes:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I love wipes.

I say keep flushing them my wife needs a new car.:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I just had my worst wipe job 2 hours ago. When I was all done I had a 2 gallon bucket full of them. Took me 5 runs to get the line open. I also went to a half C cutter to better snag them out.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> When I encounter wipes. I will Make several passes. I do this to keep the cutter free and to avoid getting hung up. The last job I did with wipes. I made 23 passes. I would go in about 25 feet. Run in reverse for a few seconds. When I could fill that the cable end was getting full. I just pulled out. Clean the wipes off and went back at it


That's the ticket. 23 passes would cost a little extra


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plumberinlaw said:


> That's the ticket. 23 passes would cost a little extra


 
Yeah it paid nicely. We were there 5 hours b4 we finaly got the line clean of the wipes and roots.

They got a nice Christmas card last year:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a local health center here that calls about once a month or so when their floor drains start to back up. Every time, we tell them. "If you keep flushing those wipes, we'll keep having to come back" "They say that you can flush them?" You can eat cookies for every meal, but that doesn't mean it's a good idea....


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Did someone say wipes! :whistling2:
Sectional cable like the Eel 1.25 cable is great for heavy wipe blockages
Drum takes a bit longer hit it back up hit again.
You want wipes? lol Here is some wipes buckets full :thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Did someone say wipes! :whistling2:
> Sectional cable like the Eel 1.25 cable is great for heavy wipe blockages
> Drum takes a bit longer hit it back up hit again.
> You want wipes? lol Here is some wipes buckets full :thumbsup:




I would hate to have to pick all those wipes out of that open wound cable


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I would hate to have to pick all those wipes out of that open wound cable


 
Open wound cables would be great for us T&M guys. :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I would hate to have to pick all those wipes out of that open wound cable


If you notice in the bottom picture is a green drum machine also it took both styles of cable to clear that sewer 
That job was a PITA but *$Ching $Ching* to my bank account:thumbup:
Wipes are great :thumbsup:

As for picking wipes off the cable that was a *BIG PITA *


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

The best way to clear wipes from a sectional cable. is "Fire" Spray some lighter fluid on them and hit them with a torch. Easy Money


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> The best way to clear wipes from a sectional cable. is "Fire" Spray some lighter fluid on them and hit them with a torch. Easy Money



You do this in the customers basement while he/she is watching ?


lmao !!!


:blink:


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I love when people flush wipes... that's job security. I tell em either keep a trash can next to to toilet for wipes, or they pay to have the mainline cabled as a convenience fee for their lifestyle.


----------

